# X locks with kernel 3.1

## hedmo

after i updated to 3.1.x .X locks  hard.it is starting and i can move the mouse but after some sec..

it locks.i can not find any wrong=xorg.log etc.. i have even used a ssh tunnel to see if i find any thing but no  :Mad: 

where shall i start  :Question: 

----------

## DONAHUE

as 3.1 is not in stable or testing branch nor released by kernel.org you should probably file a bug at kernel.org and/or X.org and/or retreat to a stable or testing or at least a released kernel.

----------

## hedmo

DONAHUE wrote:

as 3.1 is not in stable or testing branch nor released by kernel.org 

and gentoo has it in portage   :Laughing: 

mybox hedmo # emerge -av mm-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/mm-sources-3.1_rc3 [3.0] USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

mybox hedmo # 

buy okej DONAHUE i will report a bug

----------

## DONAHUE

git-sources-3.1_rc4-r2 is what i was looking at. mm-sources is new to me.

what do mm-sources do? bug should probably go there. http://userweb.kernel.org/~akpm/mmotm/

----------

## hedmo

DONAHUE

The -mm patches to the Linux kernel

The -mm patches are a set of patches, released by Andrew Morton, against the official kernel series. They are frequently more experimental in nature than the official series. These patches are available in Andrew's kernel directory:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Morton_%28computer_programmer%29

thanks for the guideline to report the bug

----------

## kolcon

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> after i updated to 3.1.x .X locks  hard.it is starting and i can move the mouse but after some sec..
> 
> it locks.i can not find any wrong=xorg.log etc.. i have even used a ssh tunnel to see if i find any thing but no 
> 
> where shall i start 

 

I am seeing the same symptoms with kernel 3.0.4... so far could not find any reason and do not know

what to try next...

there is no message in any log, it just freezes

----------

## hedmo

kolcon

the only thing that i have found is.when i used my other box and ssh in to the other box,it does not freezes,or so i think

 because otherwice i could not have enter the username and password   :Question:  .after i have enter the box via the tunnel

i dont have any respond (the  keyboard and mouse stops working).kolcon do you use ati-drivers   :Question:  .my box (X) was running 

when i had updated to the new kernel but it stopped working when i re emerge ati-drivers

----------

## kolcon

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> kolcon
> 
> the only thing that i have found is.when i used my other box and ssh in to the other box,it does not freezes,or so i think
> 
>  because otherwice i could not have enter the username and password   .after i have enter the box via the tunnel
> ...

 

Hello,

Then my issue is probably different from yours, as

- I have intel graphics

- when it freezes, it freezes completely - I cannot even ssh to it

kolcon

----------

## hedmo

kolcon

how did you make your kernel config  :Question:   i just copy the config file but when i had a look in 

make menuconfig i did see that there is a lot of changes in the new kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kolcon

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> kolcon
> 
> how did you make your kernel config   i just copy the config file but when i had a look in 
> 
> make menuconfig i did see that there is a lot of changes in the new kernel  

 

copy the file

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

go through the options

----------

## hedmo

i think thats the problem.to much changes in the new kernel.there have to be something that have been left of.

but i dont know what is needed for x and suff.

----------

## kolcon

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> i think thats the problem.to much changes in the new kernel.there have to be something that have been left of.
> 
> but i dont know what is needed for x and suff.

 

I am not sure about this - when I boot to ArchLinux (dualboot), it is running fine.

I compared the kernel configs and did not see any differences, that could be relevant to this issue...

----------

